# South jetty specks



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Fished the jetty from sun up till around 3pm, missed a few in the first hour in the cloudy conditions - they'd make a pass but no hookups were made. After the sky brightened the bite was pretty slow the rest of the day. There were 5 or 6 of us out there fishing all day and only a few trout were caught. Most were in the 20+ range with a couple big boys taken. I didn't bring a net and only managed to get this one in with the help of another angler who shimmied down the rocks to grab it - thanks! And yes, it did happen.... see the pic!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

That one looks to be in the 24-26" range...NICE!


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice Looking Christmas Fish There


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

ChefRobb said:


> That one looks to be in the 24-26" range...NICE!


It was big enough to have the gator trout fangs, although one of em was broken off. I don't have a scale so I'm not sure, but it was easily 5 to 6 pounds. All I know is between the pull of the tide and his desire to be free again I got my money's worth!


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Trhenley said:


> Nice Looking Christmas Fish There


Sea Turkey for Christmas dinner!


----------



## hangout (Dec 9, 2016)

I was there day before you caught this gator trout. I fished from high tide to outgoing tide. I was the only dumb person fishing at south jetties. I threw all I had (grub, mirrolure, frozen shrimp) in my tackle box and I did not get a single bite. The only thing I saw was dolphins cruised in and out.


----------

